

SB 327 would prohibit North Carolinians from purchasing vehicles from Tesla - ctoth
http://teslamotorsnc.com/the-issue/

======
QUFB
Text of SB327:

[http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2013/Bills/Senate/HTML/S327v0....](http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2013/Bills/Senate/HTML/S327v0.html)

